

President Obama Signs Indefinite Detention Bill Into Law - derwiki
http://www.aclu.org/national-security/president-obama-signs-indefinite-detention-bill-law

======
icebraining
Flagged as politics.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
It's true that all legislation has a political dimension, simply due to the
fact that it's is the work product of politicians, but some legislation has a
much broader sphere of interest.

~~~
icebraining
All legislation affects something outside of politics, that's what they're
_for_. But I still don't see how this fits on HN, even if it's important.

